# Credit cards...



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

i know this is a basic fight we have all the time... but not sure what to do now...

ok we had 3 cards each none over $3 thousand but that is high enough... we set to pay them off... so we wiggled around switching cards (to keep interest at bay you know 6 months no interest then switch to another card) well we got our cards down by me paying min on most cards and sending $100 on the lowest card till paid off then doing it to the next card and hey it was working just paid off my 3rd card...

now the problem lies when the card companies did 2 things to me... since i was not using the card they lowered my amount i could borrow taking me above the line in all three of the other cards... :scratchhead: legal...?? hell i don't know but now if i go the way i was i will being paying late fees with all my cards up to 45 a month... grrr i would not get anywhere that way... the next thing they did was start calling me all the time.. home cell phone and work... i explained i was working on it.. or i did explain they lowered my limit.. and they girl asked if i could borrow from family????  

ok now my hubby says stop paying all together... and let it go to collection (he owns own business and really slow right now and we have 5 kids still living at home and food and morgage comes first).... 

all three cards in my name at the time... (remember we were flipping back and forth him to me) and we have our house and car and things but now my credit numbers are at risk... and i see since no payment in the past 2 months (calls still coming in i just don't answer "and i know that not the way to go just can't bare to talk to them") between the interest and late fees the card balances are sky rocking...

i can't afford to pay the cards back to the min amounts... i can't afford to not pay... he is not helping he is saying F them and we need to pay food and house and things top all and i do agree..

any one know if that is legal of the card compaines and is there help for me out there>>>>>>> i do want to pay just not all the interest and late fees.... i did not agree to them when i got the card they switched the rules after months of me making payments and i was never late on my payments just doing min on a few till i got the others paid off... i am still not using any cards at this time...?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't ever stop paying your cards. Send them each a $10 payment each month with a note explaining why, until you can get them under control. As long as you show intent to pay, you cannot be hurt as much as if you just walk away. You can also call them and set up alternate payment agreements. They can call you; you agree to that when you get the card. Make sure you put in writing why you are paying this way, and make copies before you mail the check.


----------



## gillian12shaw (Jul 19, 2010)

Great! Thanks for the great article posting and your all effort. I think the above article is valuable for all concerned people about this topics. For me the Informations are really really useful for my research. I've Bookmarked this page for future reference
debt relief of america
debt relief management


----------

